# Apologies for starting yet another "Forest Pines" thread....



## Smiffy (May 13, 2010)

Have spoken with the hotel this morning, and they have confirmed the golf arrangements with me.
We will be teeing off at 13.04 on Saturday afternoon, playing the Forest and Pines courses, and then 09.12 on Sunday morning playing the same two 9's but the other way around. These two loops of 9 are considered to be the best of the three so that's good news.
The hotel have also asked if it is possible I could send some further payment to them because my initial deposit did not meet with their minimum requirements. They stated that they didn't neccessarily want the whole amount, but a bit more wouldn't go amiss.
So could I ask that if possible you could send the balance to me by way of cheque? The cheques should be made payable to "Forest Pines" and the amounts required are Â£100.00 from everybody, or Â£170.00 if you are taking a non-golfing guest.
If you could send the cheque to me at the following address:

MR ROBERT SMITH
72, DORSET ROAD,
BEXHILL ON SEA
EAST SUSSEX
TN40 1SQ

Don't worry if you can't afford it at the moment, as I say the hotel are not expecting the full amount, just a little more than they have at the moment.

*IF YOU DO SEND ME A CHEQUE, PLEASE BE SURE TO WRITE YOUR SCREENAME ON THE BACK OF IT SO THAT I KNOW WHO IT IS FROM AND DON'T FORGET TO MAKE IT PAYABLE TO FOREST PINES, NOT ME!!* 

I will, of course, post a list of people I receive payment from as and when I receive it.

I will be planning to arrive at the hotel sometime around 11.00-11.30 on the Saturday morning to try to sort rooms out and order of play.
If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate in getting in touch with me.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Leftie (May 14, 2010)

In the post today Smiffy.


----------



## USER1999 (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations, you are now a subscriber to plastics and rubber weekly.

Cheque in the post.


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2010)

Received two payments yesterday...

*LEFTIE-PAID IN FULL   
   DHAN-PAID IN FULL*

Thank you for sorting it so promptly Roger


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2010)

Another payment received today.
Thanks Murph


*LEFTIE-PAID IN FULL   
   DHAN-PAID IN FULL
   MURPHTHEMOG-PAID IN FULL*


----------



## centuryg5 (May 17, 2010)

Smiffy,I've pm'd you mate, I'll put my cheque in the post lunchtime tomorrow,you will receive it wednesday,Thanks Bill


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2010)

Two more payments received today.
Thanks very much....   

*LEFTIE-PAID IN FULL   
   DHAN-PAID IN FULL
   MURPHTHEMOG-PAID IN FULL
   REGION3-PAID IN FULL
   THE BLACK CAT-PAID IN FULL*


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2010)

Three more payments received today.
Thanks all!!

*LEFTIE-PAID IN FULL   
   DHAN-PAID IN FULL
   MURPHTHEMOG-PAID IN FULL
   REGION3-PAID IN FULL
   THE BLACK CAT-PAID IN FULL
   TEEGIRL - PAID IN FULL
   BOBMAC - PAID IN FULL
   CENTURYG5 - PAID IN FULL*


----------



## Region3 (May 24, 2010)

Have they told you what time we can book into our rooms on the Saturday?


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2010)

Have they told you what time we can book into our rooms on the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

No not yet but I will try to find out a bit later in the week.
I am planning to arrive around 11.00am or thereabouts on the Saturday morning to try to sort out rooming arrangements.
Has anybody got any specifics with regard this please???
Rob


----------



## Timberbonce (May 24, 2010)

SWMBO is wanting to book a couple of Spa treatments a such like, what are the details of the booking? (Just so when I call the hotel they know who I am).
Cheers
Matt.


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2010)

SWMBO is wanting to book a couple of Spa treatments a such like, what are the details of the booking? (Just so when I call the hotel they know who I am).
Cheers
Matt.
		
Click to expand...

Ideally you want to speak with Karen Peill (pronounced Peel) who has been dealing with this from day one.
Just tell her you are with Rob Smiths party (Golf Monthly v Golf Magic) and she should put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## Timberbonce (May 24, 2010)

arse....




Thankyou.


----------



## vig (May 24, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a spa ttreatment and massage, is it all in?

Also want king size bed about a foot longer than normal.


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2010)

Also want king size bed about a foot longer than normal.  

Click to expand...

I'd have said wider so your gut doesn't hang out and get cold Geezer


----------



## Region3 (May 24, 2010)

Sorry.

Do we have to vacate the rooms before we play on the Sunday or do we have time to play then get out?

Is there a dress code for the restaurant and just knocking about the hotel?

Or should I just ring them up myself


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2010)

Sorry.

Do we have to vacate the rooms before we play on the Sunday or do we have time to play then get out?

Is there a dress code for the restaurant and just knocking about the hotel?

Or should I just ring them up myself  

Click to expand...

Cheeky sod!!
Not sure about vacating rooms but I won't have much to chuck in the car anyway. Just got to remember to leave a bit of room for the winners trophy...   

I'll be wearing smart jeans and a casual shirt in the restaurant and hotel.
If I get lobbed out, there's a McDonalds just down the road


----------



## Region3 (May 24, 2010)

Just got to remember to leave a bit of room for the winners trophy...     

Click to expand...

Will the car manage the extra weight? 

I think Rick's car will be much better suited to it


----------



## rickg (May 24, 2010)

Just got to remember to leave a bit of room for the winners trophy...   

Click to expand...


Why?...... Are you going to be taking it home to get it engraved for us???


----------



## rickg (May 27, 2010)

Right!!!! tee off in around 40 hours...let's get some banter going!!!  

Who's playing well?

Who's sh**king it all over the place?

How many are the Golf Monthly team going to win by?

What's the weather forecast? I've seen one report for rain on both days 

Can't wait to get up there and soak up the pre-match atmosphere!


----------



## Region3 (May 27, 2010)

I'm hitting the ball well, but not scoring great of late. About time for a change I reckon 

I've been looking at the weather forecast every day since the weekend, and it's been different every day.
First time I looked the Saturday was forecast 4 inches of rain in the afternoon with winds up to the mid 30's 
Was decent enough when I looked today.

I predict an 11-7 victory.


----------



## bobmac (May 27, 2010)

As long as I oink it round les than Smiffy, I don't care how badly I play. 
(Can I just say I will be using a set of irons that are over 20 years old)
It would be too easy to beat Smiffy with my S59s


----------



## rickg (May 27, 2010)

Updated with Vig & Glenns H/Caps.

<u>*Team Golf Monthly</u>

Vig	(13)
Murphthemog(10)

Teegirl	(14)
Leftie	(13)

Region3	(11)
HTL	(12)

Grumpyjock (23)
Bobmac	(0)

Timberbonce (18)
Rickg	(7)

CenturyG5 (10)
Glenn	(28) *


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2010)

Updated with Vig & Glenns H/Caps.

<u>*Team Golf Monthly</u>

Vig	(13)
Murphthemog(10)

Teegirl	(14)
Leftie	(13)

Region3	(11)
HTL	(12)

Grumpyjock (23)
Bobmac	(0)

Timberbonce (18)
Rickg	(7)

CenturyG5 (10)
Glenn	(28) *

Click to expand...

That would be our "B" team


----------



## rickg (May 27, 2010)

Updated with Vig & Glenns H/Caps.

<u>*Team Golf Monthly</u>

Vig	(13)
Murphthemog(10)

Teegirl	(14)
Leftie	(13)

Region3	(11)
HTL	(12)

Grumpyjock (23)
Bobmac	(0)

Timberbonce (18)
Rickg	(7)

CenturyG5 (10)
Glenn	(28) *

Click to expand...

That would be our "B" team


Click to expand...

And you're basing that on your teams average H/C of 15 against ours of 13 are you????


----------



## Region3 (May 27, 2010)

Forecast back to rain Saturday and 30mph winds Sunday.


----------



## centuryg5 (May 28, 2010)

Been practising most afternoons on the beach,as my h/cap has crept up to 10.2.from 9.8


----------



## bobmac (May 28, 2010)

I was going to carry all weekend, but as the forecast says it's going to rain both days, I'll need spare towels, water proofs and umbrella so its the big bag and trolley for me.
The only consolation is.......we're going to win.


----------



## teegirl (May 28, 2010)

Hi Rick, 
Had a few games on long courses lately and gone up to 14.6    (that's my excuse anyway.)

Just one more sleep


----------



## Leftie (May 28, 2010)

The extra shot is always useful Teegirl - not that we are going to need it of course


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2010)

I have sorted out the rooming arrangements as best as I can, and these are set out below.
I will be arriving at the Hotel sometime around 11.00am tomorrow and it would be appreciated if you could come and find me before going to the hotel reception and paying (if you haven't paid already) because it will really confuse things!
If you have any question at all, please get in touch with me asap.
If you need to call me at all my mobile number is 07919 563926..

SINGLE ROOM    ROB SMITH

DOUBLE ROOMS TIMBERBONCE & MRS TIMBERBONCE
             BOB McARTHUR & JAN

TWIN ROOMS    JAHMOO & JONJERRE
              NORMAN PORRITT & EWAN PORRITT
              THE GOLDEN FERRET & THE CROW
              LEFTIE & DHAN
              HYWEL LLOYD & CHRIS KISSANE
              LITTLE INNOCENT GOPHER & THE BLACK CAT
              DASHER & BRIAN
              VIG & GLENN
              RICKG & REGION3
              GRUMPYJOCK & CENTURYG5

Really looking forward to it!
Rob


----------



## JustOne (May 28, 2010)

Have a great time guys... (and girl). I hope you dodge the weather and sink some 40 footers!


----------



## Region3 (May 28, 2010)

I have sorted out the rooming arrangements as best as I can, and these are set out below.
I will be arriving at the Hotel sometime around 11.00am tomorrow and it would be appreciated if you could come and find me before going to the hotel reception and paying (if you haven't paid already) because it will really confuse things!
If you have any question at all, please get in touch with me asap.
If you need to call me at all my mobile number is 07919 563926..

SINGLE ROOM    ROB SMITH

DOUBLE ROOMS TIMBERBONCE & MRS TIMBERBONCE
             BOB McARTHUR & JAN

TWIN ROOMS    JAHMOO & JONJERRE
              NORMAN PORRITT & EWAN PORRITT
              THE GOLDEN FERRET & THE CROW
              LEFTIE & DHAN
              HYWEL LLOYD & CHRIS KISSANE
              LITTLE INNOCENT GOPHER & THE BLACK CAT
              DASHER & BRIAN
              VIG & GLENN
              RICKG & REGION3
              GRUMPYJOCK & CENTURYG5

Really looking forward to it!
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Where will my wife be sleeping


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2010)

Where will my wife be sleeping  

Click to expand...

In with you!
I knew one person was bring their missus and couldn't remember if it was you or Timberbonce!!
Don't worry
I'll sort it


----------



## JustOne (May 28, 2010)

Where will my wife be sleeping  

Click to expand...

Isn't it better for her to have met everyone before she decides?


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2010)

CORRECT ROOMING ARRANGEMENTS!!!!!

*SINGLE ROOM    
    ROB SMITH  

    DOUBLE ROOMS 
    REGION3 & MRS REGION3              
    BOB McARTHUR & JAN  

    TWIN ROOMS    
    JAHMOO & JONJERRE               
    NORMAN PORRITT & EWAN PORRITT               
    THE GOLDEN FERRET & THE CROW               
    LEFTIE & DHAN               
    HYWEL LLOYD & CHRIS KISSANE
    LITTLE INNOCENT GOPHER & THE BLACK CAT              
    VIG & GLENN 
    DASHER & BRIAN              
    RICKG & TIMBERBONCE               
    GRUMPYJOCK & CENTURYG5*

I apologise for my schoolboy error. I've been up since 4.00am fishing


----------



## Region3 (May 28, 2010)

I apologise for my schoolboy error. I've been up since 4.00am fishing
		
Click to expand...

You've had one bite then even if the fish didn't


----------



## Region3 (May 28, 2010)

Where will my wife be sleeping  

Click to expand...

Isn't it better for her to have met everyone before she decides?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (May 28, 2010)

Cant we play this afternoon? It's a perfect day for golf.
I fear it's not going to be the same at the weekend


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2010)

Cant we play this afternoon? It's a perfect day for golf.
I fear it's not going to be the same at the weekend 

Click to expand...

Metcheck isn't showing too bad....
A litte rain "possible" tomorrow but Sunday morning is looking dry.
Don't worry.
It will be fine.
Have I ever let you down?


----------



## USER1999 (May 28, 2010)

Yes, Hever open. Also Old Thorns. You have history pal.

Good news is, I'm back in the UK.

Bad news is, I'm knackered, and have lost any feeling in three fingers of my right hand.


----------



## vig (May 28, 2010)

I have sorted out the rooming arrangements as best as I can, and these are set out below.
I will be arriving at the Hotel sometime around 11.00am tomorrow and it would be appreciated if you could come and find me before going to the hotel reception and paying (if you haven't paid already) because it will really confuse things!
If you have any question at all, please get in touch with me asap.
If you need to call me at all my mobile number is 07919 563926..

SINGLE ROOM    ROB SMITH

DOUBLE ROOMS TIMBERBONCE & MRS TIMBERBONCE
             BOB McARTHUR & JAN

TWIN ROOMS    JAHMOO & JONJERRE
              NORMAN PORRITT & EWAN PORRITT
              THE GOLDEN FERRET & THE CROW
              LEFTIE & DHAN
              HYWEL LLOYD & CHRIS KISSANE
              LITTLE INNOCENT GOPHER & THE BLACK CAT
              DASHER & BRIAN
              VIG & GLENN
              RICKG & REGION3
              GRUMPYJOCK & CENTURYG5

Really looking forward to it!
Rob
		
Click to expand...

A few things Roberto.
I think Timberbonce IS taking his wife.

I think you might want to change your teams arrangements as you won't have a team on Sunday.

NEVER, NEVER put a ferret in with a crow &
A Gopher with a cat?  c'mon PLEEEEEASE.  we don't need 2 start on Sunday


----------



## vig (May 28, 2010)

Right!!!! tee off in around 40 hours...let's get some banter going!!!  

Who's playing well?

Who's sh**king it all over the place?

How many are the Golf Monthly team going to win by?

What's the weather forecast? I've seen one report for rain on both days 

Can't wait to get up there and soak up the pre-match atmosphere!



Click to expand...

Now less than 24hrs
Going to piss it down
Game hot and cold.  Last one was cold so next will be hot.
Striking ball well but putting is unpredictable.
We've got 2 start for the singles as there won't be a crow or gopher in the magic ranks.  well 3 if you count Smiffy with a shandy hangover


----------



## vig (May 28, 2010)

Yes, Hever open. Also Old Thorns. You have history pal.

Good news is, I'm back in the UK.

Bad news is, I'm knackered, and have lost any feeling in three fingers of my right hand.
		
Click to expand...

Just use your left one then but don't stop up too late, you're carrying me t'mora


----------



## Region3 (May 28, 2010)

A few things Roberto.
I think Timberbonce IS taking his wife.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid Vig's right Smiffy.
I just found this on the other thread from about 3 weeks ago. Is it easy enough to get an extra double if you've only got 2?








			My other half is coming and she is a non golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger!! I'd forgotten about that too!!
So as far as I can make out, three guys are bringing non golfing partners yeah?

Timberbonce
Region3
CenturyG5

As I say, it's not a problem I can upgrade the rooms from to doubles for you but with all the chopping and changing (not by yourselves I hasten to add) I have got a bit confused. 
Please could you confirm that the above is the case and I will get on to Forest Pines later today/tomorrow.
Rob
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2010)

A few things Roberto.
I think Timberbonce IS taking his wife.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid Vig's right Smiffy.
I just found this on the other thread from about 3 weeks ago. Is it easy enough to get an extra double if you've only got 2?








			My other half is coming and she is a non golfer.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

No Timberbonce is now no longer bringing his partner. He emailed me a week or so ago to say she couldn't make it.
Hence the confusion.
Don't worry. THe final listing is correct


Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (May 28, 2010)

More bad news. Just got home, and am getting eaten alive. Cat has fleas. It just gets worse.

Vig, you've got about 17 hours to get your putter hot. I suggest putting at a mug down the hall way. Just get Smiffy to stand there.


----------



## Region3 (May 28, 2010)

Apologies Smiffy, I knew you'd have it under control really 

You've done such a great job with this (apart from the weather forecast!) that it _almost_ seems a shame for you to be on the losing side.


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2010)

I suggest putting at a mug down the hall way. Just get Smiffy to stand there.
		
Click to expand...

Bollocks




			You've done such a great job with this (apart from the weather forecast!) that it _almost_ seems a shame for you to be on the losing side.   

Click to expand...

Bollocks again


----------



## HTL (May 28, 2010)

More bad news. Just got home, and am getting eaten alive. Cat has fleas. It just gets worse.
		
Click to expand...

How many hours sitting next to you in a car?   

Dont worry I have my eye of the tiger + top gun soundtrack reaady to psych ourselves up for the match.


----------



## USER1999 (May 28, 2010)

Don't worry, cat fleas don't live on humans. Any way, I have sprayed the house, dosed the cat, and all will be well. Apparently he brought a squirrel in yesterday. That would do it.

Top gun sound track is a great album. Can you kneel in the road and flag me off? All we need is a bit of dry ice.


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2010)

Don't worry, cat fleas don't live on humans.
		
Click to expand...

That's OK for the other 24 of us, but what about you???


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2010)

Can you kneel in the road and flag me off? All we need is a bit of dry ice.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what this is a euphonism for but it a sounds a bit iffy


----------



## HTL (May 28, 2010)

So who is maverick and who is goose? I reckon that will put us two matches up if we roll out onto the first tee in head to toe Top Gun outfits. 

You have gone and got Homer all upset now! Dont worry Homer im still your doubles partner.


----------



## USER1999 (May 28, 2010)

Sadly, you need to accept that Goose is dead, and move on. I'm Ice man.


----------



## rickg (May 28, 2010)

Hope all the GM team are now tucked up in bed watching the PGA tour golf (except don't take any notice of Vijay's putting.....car crash tv!!!) 

Tomorrow we're going to teach those Golf Magic boys how to play golf!!!!


----------



## Timberbonce (May 28, 2010)

Erm no I didn't smiffy. I have said all along she is coming and I even asked you the other day to give me details so I could book her spa treaments If you recall. I'm going to text you now cos you got me shitting my self now. I dare not tell her.


----------



## Timberbonce (May 28, 2010)

FFS! I think hes gone to bed.... what do i do now??


----------



## Smiffy (May 29, 2010)

FFS! I think hes gone to bed.... what do i do now??
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry.
It will be OK.
See ya there at 11.00.
I'm sorry for the confusion but two guys wives pulled out of coming fairly late and I cocked the numbers up. But it'll sort itself out I'll phone the hotel on the way up this morning. They've got plenty of rooms so it's just a case of switching one about.
Once again, sorry about the confusion
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (May 29, 2010)

I got up at 5, how sad is that? Jet lag probably doesn't help. Only another two hours and I can leave. Car all packed. Was thinking about going out and washing it. Got zip all else to do. The alternative is tro hit the practice ground down my club.


----------



## bobmac (May 29, 2010)

I got up at 5, how sad is that? Jet lag probably doesn't help. Only another two hours and I can leave. Car all packed. Was thinking about going out and washing it. Got zip all else to do. The alternative is tro hit the practice ground down my club.
		
Click to expand...

There's a range at FP you can use. I'll be there early 

P.s. It's dry as a bone here and not a breath of wind.


----------



## rickg (May 29, 2010)

I got up at 5, how sad is that? Jet lag probably doesn't help. Only another two hours and I can leave. Car all packed. Was thinking about going out and washing it. Got zip all else to do. The alternative is tro hit the practice ground down my club.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Murph, you can wash my car when I get there if you like......it's filthy.
just packing the car now to set off...see you alll in 3 hrs or so.
Come on Golf Monthly!!!!!!


----------



## Timberbonce (May 29, 2010)

1 hour before I leave (if the babysitters/in-laws turn up on time and the missis can tear herself away). Smiffy just phoned me he has the rooms sorted out, he has managed to book an extra double....


Bless him


----------



## rickg (May 29, 2010)

There's a range at FP you can use. I'll be there early 

P.s. It's dry as a bone here and not a breath of wind. 

Click to expand...

just checked the BBC weather site for Scunthorpe.....it's due heavy rain at 13:00 (5 mins before we tee off) & 16 mph winds


----------



## vig (May 29, 2010)

More bad news. Just got home, and am getting eaten alive. Cat has fleas. It just gets worse.

Vig, you've got about 17 hours to get your putter hot. I suggest putting at a mug down the hall way. Just get Smiffy to stand there.
		
Click to expand...

It's been in the oven all night.  
Smiffy wouldn't be in my hall long, the dog would see to that.


----------



## vig (May 29, 2010)

FFS! I think hes gone to bed.... what do i do now??
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry.
It will be OK.
See ya there at 11.00.
I'm sorry for the confusion but TWO GUYS WIVES PULLED OUT of coming fairly late and I cocked the numbers up. But it'll sort itself out I'll phone the hotel on the way up this morning. They've got plenty of rooms so it's just a case of switching one about.
Once again, sorry about the confusion
Rob
		
Click to expand...

That makes a refreshing change, it's normally the bloke that pulls out  
I knew Timbers wife was coming you Twonk! Organise yourself man, you've a match to lose


----------



## rickg (May 29, 2010)

I knew Timbers wife was coming you Twonk! Organise yourself man, you've a match to lose  

Click to expand...

Ha...Smiffy's head's all over the place. The game is in the bag!!


----------



## Timberbonce (May 29, 2010)

Day 1 four ball better ball scores:


Vig and Murph  lost 4 and 3 to norm and ewan

Teegirl and lefty lost 5 and 4 Golden Ferret and Jahmoo

Regio3 and HTL won 5 and 4 against Dasher and Brian

CenturyG5 and Glen lost 7 and 6 to Jongeer and Thecrow

Timberbonce and Rick G slaughtered Smiffy and Dahan 6 and 5

Bobmac Grumpyjock lost 3 and 2 to Blackcat and Preet

Sumary:

Day 1. 4bbb - 4 - 2 to magic
weather - slightly wet.


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2010)

Come on Fellas

Got a bit of work to do but sock it to'em

Shame Smiffy got beat though innit?


----------



## Region3 (May 30, 2010)

What a fantastic weekend, thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it, even the 5 that we were being pelted by hailstones this morning 

I'd like to thank everyone for making it such an enjoyable weekend, especially Hywel ,Brian, Alan, Rick, Dhan and Nick for their good company over the 2 rounds.
Also a massive thanks to Smiffy for organising it. I know there were headaches along the way but it all turned out reet in the end  Thank you.

The course was great. Fairways like carpets for the most part, and greens that were as flat as a choppy sea! Some said they were a little slow, but it was about what I'm used to.

There were tee shots that needed to be moved both ways (not at the same time) or at least to have the sense to hit shorter before the fairway ran out.

As you might expect with courses called Forest, Pines, and Beeches, if you missed the fairway there was about 5 yards of first cut rough before you were in 60' trees. More than once we heard pinball being played and the following shot from further than before.

I'll leave the rather smug feeling captain of the opposition to fill in the details of the match.

Sorry guys and gals, we tried


----------



## Timberbonce (May 30, 2010)

Yeah great weekend.. And i've still got a stonking headache.

fantastic course, fantastic company, shame about the result 

Maybe next year.


----------



## rickg (May 30, 2010)

Day 1 four ball better ball scores:


Vig and Murph  lost 4 and 3 to norm and ewan

Teegirl and lefty lost 5 and 4 Golden Ferret and Jahmoo

Regio3 and HTL won 5 and 4 against Dasher and Brian

CenturyG5 and Glen lost 7 and 6 to Jongeer and Thecrow

Timberbonce and Rick G slaughtered Smiffy and Dahan 6 and 5

Bobmac Grumpyjock lost 3 and 2 to Blackcat and Preet

Sumary:

Day 1. 4bbb - 4 - 2 to magic
weather - slightly wet.
		
Click to expand...

As much as it pains me to post the day 2 singles scores, here they are (Golf Monthly names first);

Region3 beat Dahn 8&6 (W)

Rickg halved match with The Crow (1/2)

HTL beat The black cat 2&1 (W)

Vig lost to Jahmoo 1 down (L)

Murph halved match with Euan (1/2)

Timberbonce lost to Lig 1 down (L)

Teegirl lost to Dasher 1 down (L)

Glenn lost to The Golden Ferret 7&6 (L)

Century5 halved match with Brian (1/2)

Grumpyjock beat Jongere 2up (W)

Bobmac lost to Smiffy 1 down (L)

Leftie beat Norm 3&2 (W)

Singles day scores:

 Golf Monthly 5 1/2 Golf Magic 6 1/2

Final score: Golf Monthly 7 1/2 Golf Magic 10 1/2

Congratulations to the Golf Magic Team and bad luck to our team. There were a lot of matches that went to the last and the outcome could have been different.

Individual scores over the 2 days for the Golf Monthly Team:

Region3 - 2
HTL - 2
Rickg - 1 1/2
Timberbonce - 1
Grumpyjock - 1
Leftie - 1
Century5 - 1/2
Murph - 1/2
Vig - 0
Teegirl - 0
Glenn - 0
Bobmac - 0


----------



## USER1999 (May 30, 2010)

Never mind the scores, what we need is photo's.

Some of you won't believe what inspiring kit our Captain was wearing.


----------



## rickg (May 30, 2010)

Nick (the Crow - Golf Magic)






2 ducks!






Mrs & Mrs region3, Murph, HTL, Smiffy






Smiffy, The Crow, Mr & Mrs Timberbonce






















































Chimp jiz.....Don't ask!!.....


----------



## USER1999 (May 30, 2010)

But you aren't in any of them?


----------



## Leftie (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Smiffy for organising a great weekend - just a shame about the result. 

And thanks to GM Captain Rickg.  How we lost after those team talks, I'll never know.  Must do better next year.  Hopefully, Golf Magic will actually put up a full team and not need ringers to be brought (or should that read bought) in. 
 

Me? Bitter? Nah!  

Enjoyed it? Yeh!


----------



## USER1999 (May 30, 2010)

Great weekend, so thanks to Smiffy (or should that be Smufter?) for organising it.


----------



## centuryg5 (May 30, 2010)

Never mind the scores, what we need is photo's.

Some of you won't believe what inspiring kit our Captain was wearing.
		
Click to expand...

Have put pics in my photobucket,but don't know how to get them on here,Smiffy did explain,but me and technology dont go hand in hand,If any one can help, p m me and ill give you my password to get into my P.Bucket,and you can put them up Thanks


----------



## rickg (May 30, 2010)

Photos from centuryg5


----------



## centuryg5 (May 30, 2010)

Rickg has pm'd me, hopefully he can sort out the pics...   Thank you to everyone new friends, and old, for making this weekend a great one,Thanks to Smiffy for organising it, and Rickg for taking on G.M.Captain.


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2010)

I note Hywel's always got an empty glass in his hand.......


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2010)

Yes a great week-end and I would just like to say "thank you" again to those people that stepped in at the last minute to help make the numbers up. It really was appreciated and put my mind at rest. Thanks lads.
Thanks to RickG for taking on the team captains task, a job he did really well. 
Shame him and Timberbonce gave Dhan and I a right stuffing during Saturdays round. We never really got going until about the 5th or 6th hole, and then we weren't playing brilliantly, and found ourselves 4 down fairly early on. With Rick playing fairly steady golf and Matt (Timberbonce) dovetailing nicely and coming in on the holes where he was shotting it made it impossible for Dhan and I to get back into the game. Well played.
Had a good game with Bobmac on Sunday, great company and he was hitting the ball superbly off the tee and hiS putting was incredible. If he was on the green in regulation you just knew that you couldn't afford to three putt because he wasn't going to, no matter how long the first putt was! 
A top week-end, great to meet up with some old mates and put faces to names on here. Shame that the weather wasn't brilliant but I don't think we got it quite as bad as the forecast had predicted. Couple of holes on Saturday where it rained quite badly, and hail for one hole on Sunday combined with a fairly stiffish breeze! 
Courses were in lovely condition and bearing in mind the amount of traffic they must get on them surprisingly divot free! I don't think I had one bad lie on any fairway, at least the ones I managed to find...  
Would love to do it again next year....
  

Special thanks must go to Vig for his early morning call on Sunday. 5.10am. Thanks mate. I now know how Gordon Banks felt during the 1970 world cup....


----------



## forefortheday (May 31, 2010)

Special thanks must go to Vig for his early morning call on Sunday. 5.10am. Thanks mate. I now know how Gordon Banks felt during the 1970 world cup....   

Click to expand...

He's sleeping in these days then


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2010)

Special thanks must go to Vig for his early morning call on Sunday. 5.10am. Thanks mate. I now know how Gordon Banks felt during the 1970 world cup....   

Click to expand...

He's sleeping in these days then 

Click to expand...

Errr........I was not amused


----------



## bobmac (May 31, 2010)

Well, what can I say?
Played 2 lost 2. Doh !!!
That aside it was nice to put faces to names and despite having Paul Azinger (AKA Murph) in our team we still came second.  
 I thoroughly enjoyed the golf (all 10 hours of it) and enjoyed my match against Smiffy who like a sly old fox, used his shots wisely in the last few holes to pip me by one. I even tried hiding his 9 iron but even that didnt stop him   (Glad you got it back)
I look forward to coming down sarf Geezer and playing some good courses later on in the year and getting my revenge, and to Grumpy Jock...good luck with your new toy  (Dont let one of your 25 grand kids pinch it)
For those of you who weren't there here's a picture of the losing captain on day one. He's the one dressed like a tube of toothpaste 







It goes without saying a big thanks to Smiffy for organising everything, Rick for being our captain and Norman for supplying a V-expensive trophy  
I look forward to the next one and to find out all about Rickg's friend... the good looking chimpanzee which dominated the conversation over dinner on Saturday night?
   

A few more pics of the evening


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2010)

I look forward to coming down sarf Geezer and playing some good courses later on in the year and getting my revenge,
		
Click to expand...

Just let me know when Bob and I'll try to sort out a couple of games on the nicer courses I've played (including Bearwood Lakes)...
    

Thanks for the game yesterday. Thouroughly enjoyed it. And as for you saying you don't hit the ball very far???
Norman said you're "sneaky long"


----------



## HTL (May 31, 2010)

Just to echo all that has been said. Course was in good condition (not the best suited to my game). Tree lined fairways with tight approaches protected by bunkers always make it difficult for me. 

Region3 was an absolute pleasure to play with on Saturday, he strikes the ball like a tour pro and is seriously long off the tee. Single figures have got to be on the cards this year mate! The other lads from Golf Magic were also great fun and we had a really enjoyable round.

Sunday was the same,  good Golf with great company. Vig, is great fun to play with and knocks the skin off balls with his irons and 3 wood (He took his R9 for a walk on both days). Golf Magic lads were again good fun but it is hard being social when trying to thrash the other bloke. 

Played 2 Won 2 playing off 12. Bring on next year!


----------



## grumpyjock (May 31, 2010)

Mr Captains and Ladies Captain,
Thank you for a pleasent weekend and some good golf, pity about the result we should have done better but there is always next year.
Thanks to all for the support and comradeship of the golfing fraternity.
Looking forward to Goswick and the other meets.


----------



## JustOne (May 31, 2010)

That aside it was nice to put faces to names and despite having Paul Azinger (AKA Murph) in our team we still came second. 

Click to expand...

Azinger never looked like a 'porn guru pimp dealer'.....


----------



## vig (May 31, 2010)

Special thanks must go to Vig for his early morning call on Sunday. 5.10am. Thanks mate. I now know how Gordon Banks felt during the 1970 world cup....   

Click to expand...

He's sleeping in these days then 

Click to expand...

I was up and thought he might have fancied a stroll.

Yes, Fore, I did sleep a little longer than expected but if i'd gone to bed at 10 like smiffy, he'd have got the call at 3am so he ought to be thankful that I stayed up watching Lee Evans til midnight  

Sorry Bobby, I had to pay you back for the 12 months of scampi jibes.

As for the weekend, can't add anything more than has already been written.  
Was great meeting old faces & new.  Glad I don't go clothes shopping with Rick, think he must be colour blind or gets dressed in the dark OR both!!  

My son really enjoyed it.  so much so that he asked to be put on the definates for Woodall next year.  I think that this was the spur to make him get a little more serious about his golf.  Thanks to Bill & jan for looking after him.


Great to finally have a knock with Murph & Hywel.
Think Murph & I got "kippered" on Sat.
Hywel played like a trooper on the Sunday despite a fall out with his clubs & ball for a couple of holes.  He did warn me that he talks to his ball a lot but saying "down bitch" doesn't have the same effect on a ball as talking nice to it.  Good company and destined for greater things I think.

Damn that 18th, if ALL the matches had finished on 17, the score would have looked totally different.  I think we lost 4 and halved one on that hole.  18 is not the place to have S.I. 1!!!!!

Looking forward to the next one and like Bobmac, would love to play darn sarf some time


----------



## Leftie (May 31, 2010)

Looking forward to the next one and like Bobmac, would love to play darn sarf some time
		
Click to expand...

Anytime you, Bobmac and/or Teegirl, or any one else are  within striking distance of South London, Kent or Surrey and fancy a game or two (2 x 18 hole courses) at my gaff (spgc.co.uk) let me know.


----------



## vig (Jun 1, 2010)

Looking forward to the next one and like Bobmac, would love to play darn sarf some time
		
Click to expand...

Anytime you, Bobmac and/or Teegirl, or any one else are  within striking distance of South London, Kent or Surrey and fancy a game or two (2 x 18 hole courses) at my gaff (spgc.co.uk) let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Will do, appreciate the gesture


----------

